# Any one know who is in charge at Cape Escapes?



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been having some trouble at Cape Escapes with a transaction and wondering how to contact who is in charge. 

Thanks,
Gayle


----------



## philemer (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm not sure who is in charge but I was having problems with Nicky at one time and I switched to Marlize. She is a straight shooter. Her email is marlize@capeescape.co.za

Phil


----------



## BondGuy (May 12, 2006)

*Their website*

Tana Hofmann is indicated as being 'in charge' -- click on the link, then "About US"

http://www.capeescape.co.za/


----------

